# What is nioxin and where to get it?



## charish (May 13, 2006)

hey, i was wondering if nioxin was a shampoo, a prescription,if it's expensive, or if i can get it at a store like walmart or cvs? sorry know this is a lot of ?s in one sentence. i can see where my hair should be and some places i can see the hair growing back. i hope this works its so frustrating.


----------



## daizy (May 13, 2006)

You can get Nioxin products at the Walmart hair salons and JC Penneys carries it too.It's for hair loss and often works well for scalp conditions too.


----------



## Liz (May 13, 2006)

nope, you can find it at beauty supply stores where they sell a lot of different shampoos


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 13, 2006)

Well... "Nioxin" is the brand name. They have a whole line of stuff ... from shampoos &amp; conditioners, to scalp treatments, etc. It helps remove the DHT that might be what is clogging the hair follicles and preventing your hair from growing in. I know they sell it at Ulta, but you can probably also find it in some stores that sell high end brands.


----------



## charish (May 15, 2006)

great thanks a bunch again.

oh i forgot to ask, do you know it it will cause hair loss before it causes growth? my mother took something that did that. her hairloss was from stress though.


----------



## Mina (May 15, 2006)

I have using Nioxine for while...in few weeks i didn't like it. however i continue used it..in the begining you will looss hair..then later you looss little..now nioxine actually helping me for cleaning my scalp.


----------



## charish (May 15, 2006)

so you lose a lot then a little then it grows back? eew i don't know if i want to lose anymore hair. just having to deal with the loss is enough. does the loss last very long. like a month or less? or do you lose it more often and longer before you start seeing the results you want?


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 16, 2006)

It might depend on the person and the condition of the hair... because I know 2 people that used it (that I saw on pretty much a daily basis) and they didn't really lose anything.


----------



## charish (May 16, 2006)

hm was it the hair treatment or shampoo? is it just the treatment that can cause hair loss? just wanting to make sure before i purchase it. or with the treatment maybe i'll just put it on the places that i want it. will it cause growth if you get it on a spot that normally doesn't grow much hair? or do you know ?


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2006)

the guys I know had gotten a kit, which came with the shampoo &amp; the treatment, so being I didn't notice any hair loss on them, I couldn't really tell you for sure..


----------



## agilroy5001 (Jun 13, 2006)

I purchased it from a local salon and did not notice any extra hair loss (i already lose a lot of hair to begin with!). I just didn't find that it made my hair feel any thicker or stronger so I have stopped using it. I will say though, their leave-in-conditioning spray called Bliss is great!


----------



## Saja (Jun 19, 2006)

My mom uses it and it worked great for her


----------

